# Asking advise



## 7laghi (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello Guys
I need guide line how to complain against employer, recently a my brother recruit in security service in Dubai.before arriving, the ricruit agency abroad promised for a determined position, salary, 1 day off a week, but company put condition completely deferent thing as barbarians, he can't have any copy of contract, no off day, working 7days from 19:00 pm to 7:00 am.
Please send an email: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Your brother needs to contact the ministry of labour. 

If is a labourer class, might not get too far as probly 50% of the country is treated pretty much on par with what you just described. It is a sad state of affairs. I do hope your brother gets somewhere with his complaints. I hope he has a copy of his contract back home what it originally was suppose to be! I do believe that the ministry will give him a copy of what was filed with them. Would be interesting to know if is the same. The company has to pay into a uae bank for just this reason. They can track what companies are actually paying, and the ministry is able to do something in that regard. 

Good luck.


----------



## 7laghi (Feb 26, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Your brother needs to contact the ministry of labour.
> 
> If is a labourer class, might not get too far as probly 50% of the country is treated pretty much on par with what you just described. It is a sad state of affairs. I do hope your brother gets somewhere with his complaints. I hope he has a copy of his contract back home what it originally was suppose to be! I do believe that the ministry will give him a copy of what was filed with them. Would be interesting to know if is the same. The company has to pay into a uae bank for just this reason. They can track what companies are actually paying, and the ministry is able to do something in that regard.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for your reply, my brother is a qualified person selected by "company's delegator" with labour class "A" in our Home country of job agency, also we paid about 10.000 AED, but when he arrived in Dubai signed to some contract paper it was completely deferent statement then they have been said. Anyway contract is ministerial if he didn't signed with in 3 days be returned home and losing all money, He is waiting to have contract paper.
I am very impressed that how they oblige to work each day 12 hours on 7 days night shift a week, it's impossible.
If you have any idea to protest them for helth & labour right, please write me.


----------

